# 4 Northern Lights and 2 White Widdow



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 18, 2006)

Germinated them all today. Got them through Dr. Chronic, and are female seeds. Going with a 600 watt system this time in the same 3 foot by 5 foot grow area. Here is a shot of the grow area for thoes who dont know without the light.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. Looks like you got yourself a nice setup along with some very nice strains. Looking foward to following your grow and be sure to keep us updated with pics of course.  *


----------



## Witness (Jun 19, 2006)

nice


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 20, 2006)

Here we are so far.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 21, 2006)

Transplanted them last night...Northern Lights in the middle, and the White Widdow on the right. I went with Fox Farm Ocean brand soil. I'm going to stay with the Grow Big, Big Bud, and Tiger Bloom for this round as well. I was pleased with the results last grow.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 21, 2006)

Man cant wait to follow this grow, you got a good setup. This should be an excellent grow show


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like the NL strain has taken off. While the WW seems to be taking little longer to get going. Temps stay about 84 degrees, 50% humidity.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm starting to think that we are going to loose one of the white widdows . The seed germinated but have not done anything as of yet. Still trying to keep hopes alive but I will give it few more days and will start another if nothing happens.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 24, 2006)

May we have a moment of silence......RIP Little Widdow, may you keep growing in the heavens above...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear man. Next sprout will do better.
Even with the PHD it can still happen.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 24, 2006)

sorry to hear that man but good luck on the rest of the grow!!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 24, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear man. Next sprout will do better.
> Even with the PHD it can still happen.





			
				purple_chronic said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that man but good luck on the rest of the grow!!


 
Thanks for the kind words, yes stuff like this happens. I started germinating another today, it should be ready to plant about the time that the 600 watt system comes in, so I think it can catch up. We shall see...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 25, 2006)

Update.. Seem to be doing well, stretching a little but that will be fixed soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. So far so good by the looks of things. Sorry about the death of your little Widow it just wasn't her time.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 26, 2006)

Widdow has germinated, and was put into the 5 gal container as of about 15 min ago.... We shall hope for the best.


----------



## mclurch (Jun 26, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Widdow has germinated, and was put into the 5 gal container as of about 15 min ago.... We shall hope for the best.


 
Did you do mouth to bean resuscitation? Or was this a new seed?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 26, 2006)

Edit: I'm stoned and messed up..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 26, 2006)

mclurch said:
			
		

> Did you do mouth to bean resuscitation? Or was this a new seed?


 
I tried everything I could to save the last one, even level 2 defibrillation....nothing could save her. I now have a new lady friend to play with.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> I tried everything I could to save the last one, even level 2 defibrillation....nothing could save her. I now have a new lady friend to play with.


*Damn Doc i read this and just started laughing my ass off. Glad to here you have another baby. CONGRATS!  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 27, 2006)

I recieved and installed my new 600w digital ballast system and reflector. I can not hear the ballast run, and its hardly warm to the touch. Hope the ladys enjoy...


----------



## rockydog (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks nice with that light in there, they should grow like crazy under that


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like the newly germinated widdow has broken the surface...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 29, 2006)

Thought I would throw up some pics. They are growing nicely but I had to run some A/C into the closet to keep the temps under control.


----------



## Witness (Jun 30, 2006)

look at those babies. So cute=)


----------



## lucky8 (Jun 30, 2006)

Great looking setup and grow so far.. I was wondering what you did about the stretching problem, and about how far away are you keeping that 600 from the newly sprouted?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words....I keep the 600 watt light just under 3 feet from the plants due to heat issues (stays about 87-91 degrees). The plants did not strech as much as I thought they were, but there is not much you can do to fix that unless your get more lumens into your grow area. They are growing fine I will take some pics in the next couple days.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 1, 2006)

I think i'm seeing a little heat stress on 2 of the plants. Guess they did not like that day @ about 93 degrees. Damn I hate hot weather....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 4, 2006)

Day 17, Growing nicely. Thought I would show my vent setup as well...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. Your babies are looking great and you have a nice vent set up. Gotta keep them temps down they will be the death of your babies.  *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

luck with the temp!

but they do look good so keep up the good work!!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 4, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Doc. Your babies are looking great and you have a nice vent set up. Gotta keep them temps down they will be the death of your babies.  *





			
				purple_chronic said:
			
		

> luck with the temp!
> 
> but they do look good so keep up the good work!!


 
Yea from what I have gone through so far, heat has been my main concern. I live in a HOT climate and renting makes it hard. Now I know why some growers stop during the summer months. I'm going to give it my best shot and we shall see how they turn out. Hey TBG how bout some mojo for the ladies....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Yea from what I have gone through so far, heat has been my main concern. I live in a HOT climate and renting makes it hard. Now I know why some growers stop during the summer months. I'm going to give it my best shot and we shall see how they turn out. Hey TBG how bout some mojo for the ladies....


*Whats up Doc. Here is some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Whats up Doc. Here is some GREEN MOJO for ya.


TBG, the ladys wanted me to pass on their thanks. Cant wait to try out my new toy on some White Widdow....  Will post a update over the weekend.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Cant wait to try out my new toy on some Wite Widdow.... Will post a update over the weekend.


*What is that Doc? *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What is that Doc? *


 
Sorry, prior bong hit confused me. I forgot what I was doing... I added the pic..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

I tried to get some pics that were level with the plants to try and get a better view of the density they are going to have...


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 6, 2006)

nice, I got the same vaporizer sitting in front of me right now.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

GREENTEAMGROW said:
			
		

> nice, I got the same vaporizer sitting in front of me right now.


  Hell Yea...cant wait to fire mine up. Is your temp setting accurate in the pic? Looks to be about 11 o'clock.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 6, 2006)

When I bought it, the guy said to put it all the way low, but that sucks, I never really get good hits that way. It takes like 5-10 min to warm up. I usually have at 11-1 o clock. But try it all out, if you go past the 1 it starts to burn it though, so be careful. HAPPY SMOKING SIR!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*Your babies are looking great Doc. Whatever your doing keep it up because they look very happy.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 9, 2006)

They needed some H2O today, I have not given them any nutes yet. Think I will start next watering with about 1/4 strength...they are growing nicely.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm keeping the ph about 6.3-6.5.... Looks like i'm having some necrosis on couple leafs on the NL plants, think I should bump up the Ph to 6.8ish?? Think that will make any difference..?? I will get pics up later tonight..


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 10, 2006)

I know this isn't what I've read on this forum so far, but chrony plants are acidic loving, and I've been told by my growing guru, that you should keep the ph between 5.8-6.0.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

GREENTEAMGROW said:
			
		

> I know this isn't what I've read on this forum so far, but chrony plants are acidic loving, and I've been told by my growing guru, that you should keep the ph between 5.8-6.0.


 
That low seems more like hydroponic to me...


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoa man...day 21 and no nutes yet? Them babies are ready. your into to week 4 now. go to half strength forget the quarter strength. Man they are hungry plants, all big and bushy and no food!!!!.lol
Yeah man, your PH is fine, they are showing signs of nutrient deficiency. BTW how often are you water. in those huge buckets you don't need to water nearly as often. I'd drill some holes in the bottom you may have some mud-pit action goin on in the bottom. Crusty and dry at the top and mud and sludge at the bottom if there is no where for the water to drain.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Whoa man...day 21 and no nutes yet? Them babies are ready. your into to week 4 now. go to half strength forget the quarter strength. Man they are hungry plants, all big and bushy and no food!!!!.lol
> Yeah man, your PH is fine, they are showing signs of nutrient deficiency. BTW how often are you water. in those huge buckets you don't need to water nearly as often. I'd drill some holes in the bottom you may have some mud-pit action goin on in the bottom. Crusty and dry at the top and mud and sludge at the bottom if there is no where for the water to drain.


 
Yes sir, they will get nutes tonight. I was scared to over nute on this grow. Here is a pic..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Whoa man...day 21 and no nutes yet? Them babies are ready. your into to week 4 now. go to half strength forget the quarter strength. Man they are hungry plants, all big and bushy and no food!!!!.lol
> Yeah man, your PH is fine, they are showing signs of nutrient deficiency. BTW how often are you water. in those huge buckets you don't need to water nearly as often. I'd drill some holes in the bottom you may have some mud-pit action goin on in the bottom. Crusty and dry at the top and mud and sludge at the bottom if there is no where for the water to drain.


 
Water them whenever they look little droopy, prolly 3 days or so. The soil drains great, with about 2 inches of rocks in the bottom with about 6-8 holes in each bucket. Thanks for your input..


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2006)

well disregard my PM, your good to go. they just be hungry now. 
those are gonna be huge when you switch to flower man. All that massive room for those roots. These plants are gonna explode on ya man. I can't wait.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> well disregard my PM, your good to go. they just be hungry now.
> those are gonna be huge when you switch to flower man. All that massive room for those roots. These plants are gonna explode on ya man. I can't wait.


 
Pm will be disregarded, but your right I will open them up if needed..


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 10, 2006)

whoops, forgot about that


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Since I was in the grow room, figured I would throw up more pics...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, FF grow chart indicates on 3rd week veg 3 tsp per gallon h2o. I have 5 gal containers so that is 15 tsp. I put in 1/2 strength or 7 tsp. Just watered and hope they (s u c k) up the nutes and get happy again...

Edit: I cant say ****???? Funny.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 10, 2006)

Doc...your grow is looking awesome...I dont use FF ferts but I believe it means 3 tsp per gal of water not per gallon container your plants are in...1/2 strength would be 1.5 tsp's per galon of water....Dont fry your plants man!!!!  Peace Out and GG


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 10, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Doc...your grow is looking awesome...I dont use FF ferts but I believe it means 3 tsp per gal of water not per gallon container your plants are in...1/2 strength would be 1.5 tsp's per galon of water....Dont fry your plants man!!!! Peace Out and GG


 
Yes your correct. I have 5 gal ozarka water bottles (the ones that go upside down ya know) and that is actually what I was refering to. Not the paint buckets that the plants are in. But I do appreciate you lookin out.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 11, 2006)

Gotcha Doc...no problem brother....I couldnt let you fry those good looking shrubs you got goin there...once again props on the grow...Peace Out and Bless


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. Those little one's are looking great. I like the nice green color and tight nodes. Your doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## bigjimflub (Jul 13, 2006)

so how long you gonna leave them in veg for. I know about the temptation to put them into flower because they are a nice bushy plant. just wondering.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 13, 2006)

I will post up some pics later, but at the rate they are growing I will need to put them in flower 30-45 days I would think. If I dont I will run out of room...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 13, 2006)

The light messes with the pics but you get the idea....  What cha think??


----------



## Witness (Jul 13, 2006)

they look very nice and bushy=) GG


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Doc you've obviously got the knack for making your girls (wink, wink) look beautiful...that is one nice brood you have there...Remind alot like my current Misty grow...I will definitely be following your journal being as ours will most likely be harvested within a week or so of each other.  Mine are about 34 days old...Keep it up man...Peace Out and GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. I never get tired of saying that.   Your ladies are looking great man nice and bushy. Your doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 18, 2006)

Gave them a full disage of nutes today, they were needing it....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*Wow Doc those babies are growing up real fast. Can't wait to see those babies get some fat frosty buds. Great job Doc.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 18, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Wow Doc those babies are growing up real fast. Can't wait to see those babies get some fat frosty buds. Great job Doc.  *


 
They perfer to be called young ladies...  I also cant wait. I think i'm going to need some help smoking all this...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> They perfer to be called young ladies... I also cant wait. I think i'm going to need some help smoking all this...


*I'm the one to call for help.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 25, 2006)

Not doing so well @ the Doc's house.....had a family member pass away and had to leave the grow for a while, I come back to this...I dont know what is wrong....they are growing really good just are really light green, and you can see in the pic how the they look.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Doc...First and foremost I am sorry to hear about the death in your family , best wishes to you and your loved ones...

As far as your young ladies...Based on your post stating you gave them nutes at full strength, IMHO it is possible they are nute burned.  It could also have been the PH for your nute mix if it was way off...most likely you will need to flush them...I definitely want to leave this open to the pros here on MP so make sure to get more advice.  This is just MHO...I know you can work them back to health, you have a great grow going this is just one of those "growing pains"...Good Luck with your grow!  Peace Out and Bless!!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I'm off to do a flush. So lets see, 5 gal containers and flush with a 3/1 ratio and 6 plants, thats a whole lof of H2O.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 26, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Well I'm off to do a flush. So lets see, 5 gal containers and flush with a 3/1 ratio and 6 plants, that's a whole lot of of H2O.


Yes, that is a lot of work too.

Hey Doc, I'm sorry to hear that you've lost a friend and family member. As we get older, we find out just how vulnerable we are, and the fact that none of us will live forever really does sink in. When that final realization lands on us, it's one of the hardest impacts on our life. I hope you're dealing with your loss ok and I hope you realize you have a lot of friends here to talk to if you like. PM me any time you want to.

Well, your plants are looking like one of two things. Either lock out or overfeeding.

I don't remember what nutes you're giving them. Tell me again what you've given them in their last feeding before the start of the discoloration. A good flush and plain water for the plants for a few days should bring them out of their problem. By then, we can figure out a good plan.

Good luck to you my friend.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, that is a lot of work too.
> 
> Hey Doc, I'm sorry to hear that you've lost a friend and family member. As we get older, we find out just how vulnerable we are, and the fact that none of us will live forever really does sink in. When that final realization lands on us, it's one of the hardest impacts on our life. I hope you're dealing with your loss ok and I hope you realize you have a lot of friends here to talk to if you like. PM me any time you want to.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the kind words, I'm about 75% done flushing. Having to go get H2O from the store so its time consuming. I'm using FoxFarm grow big @ 3 tablespn per gallon. Seems like it went from under fertilization to over fertilization. I'm using a oakton ph pen, I keep all the H2O that I use between 6.3-6.6 with or without nutes.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are some pics I took during the flush. You can get a better look when they are not under the light....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Ladies have seemed to react well to the flush. Some damage was done, but does not seem to be increasing. Started to flower on the 29th, so hopefully we will have some good bud pics to put up here..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Its getting hard to water thoes back 2 plants, I cant walk between the plants anymore... The wife commented on how I looked on my elbows layin down inbetween the plants, only way I could get back there.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats it doc. I'm goin to YOUR college. all those PHD's and BA's paid off man. 
Lookin great.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Also trying to get my CO2 setup working, still not positive on how I want to release it into the grow room. How much CO2 do mj plants like? I've heard from 500-1000 ppm up to as much as you can put into the room safely, anyone know??


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thats it doc. I'm goin to YOUR college. all those PHD's and BA's paid off man.
> Lookin great.


 
I do read ALOT, but nothing can compare to experience....and you have me beat on that one.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 2, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Its getting hard to water thoes back 2 plants, I cant walk between the plants anymore... The wife commented on how I looked on my elbows layin down inbetween the plants, only way I could get back there.


Man, those plants are looking fine man.

I don't know if this would help you or not, but I use a piece of tubing over a 2 gallon watering jug with a handle, hooked together using a hose clamp. Gives me a extra 3 feet reach.

Good luck man! When those are in full bud, you gotta show us!

Edit: Hey, sorry man, I don't know anything about using CO2. I've never used it.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

> 200 ppm (Plant Growth Slows)
> 300 ppm (Outside Air)
> 700 ppm (Ideal For Marijuana)
> 2000 ppm (Plants Burn)
> 5000 ppm (Plants Die)


 
from this LINK.
hope this helps ya out dude.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Stoney, I think i'm going to need to make something before to long when they do bud I dont want to take a chance breaking off any branches ect. Something that I have wondered is that I have done no type of training on any plants and they are not looking like your typical plant. Most of the side shoots are keeping up with the main stalk. The NL in the back right corner seems to look most normal but also is the tallest so...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> from this LINK.
> hope this helps ya out dude.


 
Thank you sir..approx 700 ppm is a good place to start I think. I'm going to need to get another fan to help with venting the room though..


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 3, 2006)

Things look good my friend, and you definitely averted a fert burn.  

I like mobile training sticks because they work well in an enclosed space (and you can move budsites just the way you want them).  

Best of luck on your ladies!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 7, 2006)

Figured I would post up some pics I took today. They are growing nicely, gave them 1/4 dose of Tiger Bloom & Big Bloom ferts. My CO2 setup has been delayed couple weeks, wanna do some more research.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin awesome doc


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 8, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. The ladies are looking nice and healthy. Whatever your doing keep it up because they seem very happy. Great job man.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 10, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> lookin awesome doc


Thanks


			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Doc. The ladies are looking nice and healthy. Whatever your doing keep it up because they seem very happy. Great job man.  *


 
I will try by best TBG..

They were lookin kinda droopy, they needed some H2O. Day 13 flowering and the buds are forming rapidly and the smell is extreme.... I'm pleased so far with the grow. These 100+ temp days are making life hard on me though, wish I lived somewhere cooler.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 12, 2006)

*I here ya on the temps Doc. Last week we had temps over 100 % 2 or 3 days and it was hell on the ladies. Even with the AC on it was over 90 % in our grow room. They received a bit of heat burn but they will survive. Were gonna get a cool hood and stuff for next grow i think so we don't have these problems again. Anyway the ladies are looking great man keep it up. *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I here ya on the temps Doc. Last week we had temps over 100 % 2 or 3 days and it was hell on the ladies. Even with the AC on it was over 90 % in our grow room. They received a bit of heat burn but they will survive. Were gonna get a cool hood and stuff for next grow i think so we don't have these problems again. Anyway the ladies are looking great man keep it up. *


 
Thanks TBG, I'm going to start the Co2 mid next week. That should help the plants survive the high temps...we shall see.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 15, 2006)

Figured its time for another update. On the last watering (yesterday) I bumped up to 1/2 recommended strength nutes as I was seeing some nitrogen issues. We are on *DAY 17ish flowering *and as you can see the trichomes on the widdow are rapidly forming. If the NL plant in the corner does not stop growing i'm going to have to put the light in the attic . I went and picked up my CO2 tank today, i will be getting the regulator/timer setup over the next day or so but till then they get a dose of 2000 psi every couple hours to help them till I get up and running. What do you guys/gals think???


----------



## ROOR (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Doc....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2006)

Lookin great Doc.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great Doc.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 16, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> I went and picked up my CO2 tank today, i will be getting the regulator/timer setup over the next day or so but till then they get a dose of 2000 psi every couple hours to help them till I get up and running. What do you guys/gals think???


 
Awesome, Doc! I can't wait to see the effect on your plants.

Good job man!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 16, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> WOW DOC....thats a beautiful thing brutha....I have a very similar set-up in the works...I have a few questions for ya so please check yo pms, dont wanna jack your thread with questions...keep the pics coming, your doing a great job!!! ROOR


Hope I answered all you questions, thanks again for the comments.



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Lookin great Doc.


Thank you sir !!



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The ladies are looking great Doc.  *


Appreciate it TBG, got any green mojo you can send my way??



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Awesome, Doc! I can't wait to see the effect on your plants.
> 
> Good job man!


I'm going to try my best...1st time so we will see how it goes. I will keep you updated best I can..


----------



## ROOR (Aug 17, 2006)

You did doc...thanks for being so generous with your knowledge...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 17, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> You did doc...thanks for being so generous with your knowledge... Having a hard time finding the black gold or fox farm soil...everybody loves MG around here, even southern states only carries the organic miracle grow...gonna keep hunting.


 
Have you pulled out the yellowpages and checked over "Hydroponics"?? That is what I had to do, and I live in a large city..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hey Doc here some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 18, 2006)

Making Progress..... However I do have a delema. For some reason I was under the impression that I was going to be able to adjust my "flow" with this handy bubble counter that came with my regulator. This turns out from what I can tell so far not possible. The amount of CO2 that I need to put into the room basically cant be measured in damn bubbles, I would be blowing the green hose off the glass tube. So upon further research (which seems like I should have already done) it seems like that bubble counter needs to be removed and a "Flow Meter" needs to be put in its place thus giving me a reading in cubic feet per min or hour whichever one would want. So I did some searchin and cant seem to locate a digital flow meter that I would like to purchase, or not one that is under $500.00. So now I need to see if I can find a gas specific flow meter, hopefully that is not going to be as hard as I am thinking it will be....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 19, 2006)

I went through a slight Nitrogen Def, seems to be clearing up....The WW seems to be producing more trichs at this point as you can tell from the pics...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 20, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great for being in flower for only 22 days. Doc your gonna have some nice size frosty buds when it's all said and done man. I'm following ya to the end.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 21, 2006)

excellent journal

beautiful forest, nice size buds for 3 weeks

great setup, I love to buy toys too!  heheh


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 22, 2006)

Flowering Day 25:
Thanks. "He who dies with the most toys wins"..lol  Took some more pics today to add to the growing pile...


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good bro there going to be huge


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 22, 2006)

*Nothing wrong with putting up pics showing off those fine ass ladies Doc.   I think i like taking pics more than i like growing the stuff   however smoking it is another issue.   Keep it up man they are looking great.  *


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nothing wrong with putting up pics showing off those fine ass ladies Doc.  I think i like taking pics more than i like growing the stuff  however smoking it is another issue.  Keep it up man they are looking great.  *


no shit..this is why im getting the nikon d50 in 2 weeks..I want to get in to macro..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 22, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Looking good bro there going to be huge


Thanks


			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nothing wrong with putting up pics showing off those fine ass ladies Doc.  I think i like taking pics more than i like growing the stuff  however smoking it is another issue.  Keep it up man they are looking great.  *


You do have mad photo skillz TBG, My girl is like "when are you going to make the pics all pretty like that grunt dude" as she starts pullin all this crap out messin up my whole apt......*THANKS TBG*  

But seriously the WW is defently out producing the NL in trichome area at this point so far!!!!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 26, 2006)

Ladies are doing great...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 26, 2006)

29Th Day Flowering....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 26, 2006)

needed more room for pics..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 27, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. Damn i see the ladies are growing up real fast. Man they are looking great for only 29 days of flower. Keep it up man.  *


----------



## ROOR (Aug 27, 2006)

whao..."wipe drool"....lookin really..."wipe drool again"....GOOD... 

How tall are they now?

Did you start flowering at 12 or 18"?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 1, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> whao..."wipe drool"....lookin really..."wipe drool again"....GOOD...
> 
> How tall are they now?
> 
> Did you start flowering at 12 or 18"?


 
About 3 1/2-4 feet tall currently, started flowering about 14-18 inches if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Tonto (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow. I must get a HPS light.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 2, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. Holy crap man the ladies are looking great not that they looked bad before. You can really see them ladies pack on the weight. Your doing one hell of a job on this grow Doc keep it up. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 2, 2006)

Doc, those are looking like heaven man! I just tried to light my monitor.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 2, 2006)

Got some pics just as the lights went off. Keep in mind we are only 1/2 way through the flowering cycle, I think Co2 helps....enjoy !!!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 3, 2006)

absolutely beautiful! I love the frosting thumb.....


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 3, 2006)

oh my fuuukkkkiiinnnnn godddd........i just saw this journal green thumb......n i just wanna say......I ENVY U!.....all love though man......i just read it and now im here seeing them from just soil....to some awsome looking plants.......this the first journal ive seen atleast from start to buddddddddddddddd happy.......them shits amaze me and make me wanna jump through the computer and just pick a sample....lol man good fuuuukkkkiiinn job.....hopefully one day i will have the success u got.....ima see it to the end. take it easy


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 5, 2006)

Well the CO2 tank is now empty, counted 65 top "mini" colas. Not going to use anymore CO2 on this grow, but have some great Ideas on the next grow.


----------



## st3mc3ll (Sep 5, 2006)

I just read every page on this 7 page grow....
I gotta say, your a pro man.
Im def a noob on the cultivation scene but you have given us youngins some hope. Keep up the great work, Ill keep taking notes.

<3 da pix too. 
peace!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 5, 2006)

st3mc3ll said:
			
		

> I just read every page on this 7 page grow....
> I gotta say, your a pro man.
> Im def a noob on the cultivation scene but you have given us youngins some hope. Keep up the great work, Ill keep taking notes.
> 
> ...


 
I do appreciate your comments, however I am by NO means a "pro" you have people on here that have been growing for years. All I have done is put together what I have read over on this forum, and some others. Its trial and error, this grow has not had to many issues..(knock on wood) If I can do this, anyone else can with the right tools, knowldge, patiance. If you like this grow....you will not be able to wait for the next one.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 5, 2006)

I do think the CO2 helps.... if I didn't, I wouldn't have done the 'make your own CO2' with the soda bottle and yeast and sugar..... 
My babies seem to like it though....


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 6, 2006)

I just purchased mine today, and am setting it up when my girls wake up tomorrow. I'm sure they'll love it. They are already four weeks or so into the flowering phase, but I think it will still help for this crop. Won't it?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 7, 2006)

AeroTX said:
			
		

> I just purchased mine today, and am setting it up when my girls wake up tomorrow. I'm sure they'll love it. They are already four weeks or so into the flowering phase, but I think it will still help for this crop. Won't it?


 
It will not hurt, but being 1/2 way or so done you will not get full results obviously. Worth it IMO.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. Damn those ladies have really taken off on ya and man do they look great. How much longer before harvest? Man i bet you are counting the days to chop them ladies down.   Great job man keep it up and keep those pics coming.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 8, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Doc. Damn those ladies have really taken off on ya and man do they look great. How much longer before harvest? Man i bet you are counting the days to chop them ladies down.  Great job man keep it up and keep those pics coming.  *


 
Just tryin to be like you TBG, thats all.  Well if i'm going by the strain it would be on the widdow what 8-9 weeks. Believe the NL is about the same without looking it up. Trichombs are still clear/cloudy. I'm wantin ALL amber.....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow those look great man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, you must be stoked about those girls. Great job!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, I am stoked about this grow. Much better then my 1st. Its hard waiting till they are done, prolly going to try a sample in a week or two and see how she is. No need to count 29 bud tops in that one pic...


----------



## pufindo (Sep 12, 2006)

dood i just read the whole journal... you are the man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. With every pic you take the ladies are looking better and better. They look like they are really starting to fatten up and pack on the trichromes. Do you use your flash when you take pics? If not try it.  *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 13, 2006)

I want to eat them.   Great looking bud, good grow!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 13, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Doc. With every pic you take the ladies are looking better and better. They look like they are really starting to fatten up and pack on the trichromes. Do you use your flash when you take pics? If not try it.  *


 
Thanks, I do use flash when taking pics then use the computer to crop them how I like it..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 13, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I want to eat them.  Great looking bud, good grow!


 
You will know when they are done, and you are welcome to come over and visit....


----------



## Tonto (Sep 13, 2006)

What a tease. LOL I wish I could.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 25, 2006)

Its been a while since I have posted a update. Well everything was going great untill yesterday. I came home from work to find 1 of the widdow and 1 of the NL plants totally drooped over and branches broken. Looks like the buds were too much for the branches and since there were 6 plants in a little space the branches did not get to their full strength. So needless to say thoes 2 have been harvested early @ day 58. I tied the rest up and hopefully they will be ok for another couple weeks or so. Had them hanging upside down since last night in a dark bathroom....let you know how the drying goes. Being here in Texas i'm afraid that they are going to dry to quickly, so we will see what happens...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Doc, it sounds like those buds will be just fine! Both the ones drying and the ones still growing.

Pics? Pics? Bud Shots?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 25, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Doc, it sounds like those buds will be just fine! Both the ones drying and the ones still growing.
> 
> Pics? Pics? Bud Shots?


 
Ask and you shall recieve...what do you think?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 26, 2006)

haha doc do you not shower while drying your buds out? they look delcious! What were you trichs looking like when the branches broke?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2006)

*Very nice Doc, very nice indeed.   We would like a full smoke report when the time comes.   Great job on the grow now it's time to enjoy the harvest.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Sweet looking buds Doc! Great Job man!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 26, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> haha doc do you not shower while drying your buds out? they look delcious! What were you trichs looking like when the branches broke?


 
  What is more important weed? or shower? I guess I have made up my mind huh.... Trics are mostly cloudy with some amber but not alot.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Very nice Doc, very nice indeed.  We would like a full smoke report when the time comes.  Great job on the grow now it's time to enjoy the harvest.  *


 
Thanks TBG, How long do you normally dry yours before you start curing?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Thanks TBG, How long do you normally dry yours before you start curing?


*I guess it all depends how dry it is in your area. We usually hang our buds for 3 or 4 days then cut them all off the branches and set them on a tray for another day to dry. After that the buds are placed into jars and opened once a day for 20 minutes at a time then sealed back up and put into a cool dry place. This is repeated until the buds are cured.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 27, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I guess it all depends how dry it is in your area. We usually hang our buds for 3 or 4 days then cut them all off the branches and set them on a tray for another day to dry. After that the buds are placed into jars and opened once a day for 20 minutes at a time then sealed back up and put into a cool dry place. This is repeated until the buds are cured.  *


 
That was my plan as well, thank you sir.


----------



## purplekushman (Sep 27, 2006)

man doc. ive been reading this thread all the way it is very interesting and cool to follow someone elses grow  cool deal  i want to try both of those strains on my next grow.can u give a report on how much yield was dry?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 27, 2006)

purplekushman said:
			
		

> man doc. ive been reading this thread all the way it is very interesting and cool to follow someone elses grow cool deal i want to try both of those strains on my next grow.can u give a report on how much yield was dry?


 
Thanks PKM.....2 plants are drying as we type, 4 more still growing currently day 61 flowering, as soon as they are dry I will post up the weight. Here is a piece that I cut off to examine the trics couple are amber, most are cloudy and a few still clear. They need a couple more weeks IMO what do you professionals think?


----------



## ROOR (Sep 27, 2006)

your leaf has frostbite....


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

LMAO, looks GREAT! Your widdow looks just like widdow (I know that is a no duh statement, but I have seen people mess up), and the northern looks similar to mine. Is it a hybrid, or all northern? Keep up the GREAT work, man.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

112g Wet ....Now curing nicely in a cool dark place...I kept out some of the smaller buds and thoes should dry rather quickly so a smoke report should be in a week or 2...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

And this is why we all say use the largest container popssible...


----------



## ROOR (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats a frickin beautiful sight man..." wipe tears"....shear utter beauty...call me up and Ill be more than happy to help you smoke all that beautiful luscious dank...I'm so jealous, I cant stand it right now...LOL...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL crop man!

God! That pic of the leaf is fantastic.

Very very great job man.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> Thats a frickin beautiful sight man..." wipe tears"....shear utter beauty...call me up and Ill be more than happy to help you smoke all that beautiful luscious dank...I'm so jealous, I cant stand it right now...LOL...


 
  And that was just the single plant. ROOR I think we would have a blast smoking together, if you are in Texas let me know...thanks man.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL crop man!
> 
> God! That pic of the leaf is fantastic.
> 
> Very very great job man.


 
Only better to come right Stoney, practice makes perfect. I've read so much material on growing marijuana I feel like I have been doing this my whole life, not just being on my 2nd grow. I appreciate all the help you have given me along the way.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

AeroTX said:
			
		

> Is it a hybrid, or all northern?


 
I would say full NL.
Flowering periode


8 weeks

Yield : Average   
Harvest outdoors : End october. (Greenhouse, Holland) 
Stability : 50%  


 Strong indica stoner,  plant 





Still going strong !

Different plant, same product.This strain has been undergoing constant changes for 15 years now; higher flower rate, sugared buds, fewer and thinner leaves resulted in higher yields in a S.O.G. But still the same strong product, with the original NL smell and taste. There is a little variation between individuals, this will be reduced in the nearby future, so the price is low.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is the info on the WW.


Flowering periode


8-9 weeks



Yield : Average 
Harvest outdoors : End october. (Greenhouse, Holland) 
Stability : 70%   

 Indica/sativa multi-hybrid with indica characteristics,. plant 



When its got to be white !

White widow made it&#8217;s breakthrough in the mid 90&#8217;s with its buds so full of resin that it looks "sugared", with a tremendous knock-out stone. Unfortunately it was a low yielding strain. During the last 7 years we succeeded to increase it to a medium yielding strain without losing its tremendous character. The plants can be put on 12/12 hrs after two weeks and they will stay short.


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 28, 2006)

nice ... where do u get seeds like those ?????


----------



## Sabby (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, those are some nice looking buds! Kudos!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> nice ... where do u get seeds like those ?????


http://www.drchronic.com/http://www.DrChronic.com


			
				Sabby said:
			
		

> Wow, those are some nice looking buds! Kudos!


Thanks

Here are the final pics of the 1st NL to be pruned, 100grams wet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*Buds look great Doc can't wait for a smoke report.  *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 29, 2006)

Damn. looking nice!! Wonder how much you'll get once it's all dry. I wish I got this kind of love in my grow journal!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 29, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Only better to come right Stoney, practice makes perfect. I've read so much material on growing marijuana I feel like I have been doing this my whole life, not just being on my 2nd grow. I appreciate all the help you have given me along the way.


You'll be able to do it in your sleep soon, Doc!

It's wonderful not having to go to the street for weed, isn't it?

Good luck to you man. What's your next crop going to be?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 29, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Damn. looking nice!! Wonder how much you'll get once it's all dry. I wish I got this kind of love in my grow journal!


 
I'm just guessing but prolly going to loose 60% to moisture  . Maybee others can have some input on this as well. You have a nice grow going Fluid, I have been following intently. I tend to look at my grow as "average" I have done nothing special, just getting alot of attention and we all know the ladies love attention...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 29, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> You'll be able to do it in your sleep soon, Doc!
> 
> It's wonderful not having to go to the street for weed, isn't it?
> 
> Good luck to you man. What's your next crop going to be?


 
When the day comes that I can do this in my sleep, I might have to then quit my job  , and change hobbies. Their is no better feeling then knowing that you can be self reliant on your bud, but more importantly I know how much my mother needs/wants this and helps her in day to day living.... I actually discussed this with her couple nights ago, TBG has us convinced that a "berry" strain is going to be up next, with another WW, NL, and some others that I am not sure of. Hey TBG what berry strain or strain(s) would you recommend? Your words are worth their weight in gold my friend.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, I've soaked in all the advice form TGB that I can. Much props. And props to you as well, your product looks great. I hope mine looks half that good...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> When the day comes that I can do this in my sleep, I might have to then quit my job  , and change hobbies. Their is no better feeling then knowing that you can be self reliant on your bud, but more importantly I know how much my mother needs/wants this and helps her in day to day living.... I actually discussed this with her couple nights ago, TBG has us convinced that a "berry" strain is going to be up next, with another WW, NL, and some others that I am not sure of. Hey TBG what berry strain or strain(s) would you recommend? Your words are worth their weight in gold my friend.


*Whats up Doc. We have only grown Peak Seeds Northern Berry and that's it as far as Berry strains go. They have 3 Berry strains all of which are F1's if i'm not mistaken. They have Blueberry, Skunk Berry, and Northern Berry. The best thing is the Beans are cheap and the have FREE shipping plus they toss in some freebies.  www.peakseeds.com *


----------



## ROOR (Sep 30, 2006)

you have good sucess from them TGB?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> you have good sucess from them TGB?
> 
> Marijuana man said everybody should have at least tried blueberry one time...I cant argue with simple logic...
> 
> My mouth is watering....thanks for that link, cant wait to order....


*Yes ROOR. They have some very good strains at very good prices. We have grown the Northern Berry and are in the process of growing their Northern Skunk. *


----------



## rockydog (Sep 30, 2006)

As always, excellent harvest. I hope to be able to grow some stuff like that soon.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 4, 2006)

*We just about had a DISASTER in the grow room. The new light that I installed was still using the old braces in the wall to hold it up, I get home from work today and go to check em out and the light has fallen. Well it did not fall to the ground but 1 of the 4 corner hooks gave way so it slamed against the other side wall, ripped off the a/c and vent ducting. Plants are OK, light seems to be OK !!! I'm going to leave the light where it is till I get some help moving it and figure out what i'm going to do to put it back up. I will take a pic real quick and post it up. I guess this teaches us a good lesson, make sure that what your using is more then adequate to hold up your light/fans/ducting, ect. I got REALLY lucky this time and maybee not so much next time. ANYONE THAT THINKS THEY NEED TO CHECK THEIR ROOM MIGHT WANT TO RIGHT NOW, DONT BE A FOOL LIKE ME !!!*


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 4, 2006)

Double post..


----------



## Tonto (Oct 4, 2006)

Where did you get your light setup from? Also, how did you run the vents, and with what direction of airflow, and what's moving the air? Sorry for all the questions, just admiring the entire length of this grow journal once again.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 4, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Where did you get your light setup from? Also, how did you run the vents, and with what direction of airflow, and what's moving the air? Sorry for all the questions, just admiring the entire length of this grow journal once again.


 
Stuff was purchased through here http://www.specialty-lights.com/ the air is being sucked in through the door via a 6" line going directly into the reflector. A 4" line is being ran from exit of the reflector into the fan which is mounted back on the door with the exhaust coming down the outside of the door into a 18" CAN filter. I am also using a 6" line coming directly off an A/C vent going through the door into the room just above the plants.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 5, 2006)

i screw a 3/8 thickness or greater eye hook right into a stud for every light i need....has never let me down....


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Stuff was purchased through here http://www.specialty-lights.com/ the air is being sucked in through the door via a 6" line going directly into the reflector. A 4" line is being ran from exit of the reflector into the fan which is mounted back on the door with the exhaust coming down the outside of the door into a 18" CAN filter. I am also using a 6" line coming directly off an A/C vent going through the door into the room just above the plants.


 
I'd love to get a setup like that, but I have a few logistics issues. I don't know where to get the ducting from, don't know how I'm going to route it out of the closet, and don't know how I'd be able to get cool air into the closet. I'd love to run a 400 or 600 HPS, but I'm sure my temps would ruin anything I'd try..... any chance you could do a writeup on your grow room with pics at some point? 

How's the smoke coming?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 5, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I'd love to get a setup like that, but I have a few logistics issues. I don't know where to get the ducting from, don't know how I'm going to route it out of the closet, and don't know how I'd be able to get cool air into the closet. I'd love to run a 400 or 600 HPS, but I'm sure my temps would ruin anything I'd try..... any chance you could do a writeup on your grow room with pics at some point?
> 
> How's the smoke coming?


 
I can give you the same web address that I used to purchase the ducting from if you cant find any. I picked up a spare door from a local warehouse for $2.00 and used that to run the ducting through as you can see on the pics. 

Now after having setup this area and i'm totally aware that I make mistakes and i'm not the smartest book on the shelf but can someone tell me how my vent system is flawed? I did not think about the error I made untill a few weeks into flowering but figured that I was not going to make any changes...can anyone see where my ducting/fan/scrubber/reflector is messed up if this makes any sense??


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been following your every word and picture, but have no idea waht I'm looking for. 

Thanks for the extra pics.... I doubt my ole lady would be too keen on having ducting like that running through the office.  again

I wish there was a high yielding light that was cool in temperature.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 5, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> wish there was a high yielding light that was cool in temperature.


 
If you find some make sure and get me a few .  Yea defently need to have the space, too bad I cant use the extra room like I would want to.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> If you find some make sure and get me a few . Yea defently need to have the space, too bad I cant use the extra room like I would want to.


 
Yeah, a whole room with an additional window mount air conditioner would be great!


----------

